# Red Line Snakheads



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Look guys I know alot of you see my snakehead and want such a beast. Thats probably why you got into piranhas in the first place. You wanted to see some domestic violence in your tank. I know some of you feel let down by your piranhas and are looking for something that is really aggressive and out of control. So I post up some pics and vids on my Red and now I see everybody is interested in getting some. Well let me tell you you this is not something you get just because you feel like it at the time. I was ending my piranha addiction and looking for one fish to keep. I came across my Red and I am satisfied with her. But I got her when she was big and helped train her to go after food. But not all Reds are going to be like her but most are that aggressive. But I did not go into this blindly. I have a mentor for snakeheads who has been in them for over 20 years and keeps a variety of them and breeds them as well. So I perfectly knew the capiblities of this fish.

With that said I see threads stating "I got a new Red Line snakehead can I get some info", "I am going to stick snakeheads with gars" and so forth. Look a Red Line snakehead is not going to like any tank mates period. They get big and they get big fast. Most hobbiest can not afford a tank for a Red Line Snakehead so why are all of you getting them? Can you actually afford a 10ft long tank by 4ft wide? Hell I am actually going to have to build one. I dont got $10,000 to buy a tank like that. Besides the point a tank like that for 1 fish? Come on.

Basically PFURY members need to know that a Red Line Snakehead is not a toy or a display piece to show your friends. Its a monster that needs a big ass cage that cost as much as half your brand new car or like some of us 5 times as much as your car.







If you want to see something let me know and if I think that is something I will feed my fish then I will make a video and post it for you. But I dont want Mr. Red out there destroying native waters because you could not take care of him or her.

Thanks for your time and happy snakehead feeding.

SMTT


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WELL said SMTT..

"I dont want Mr. Red out there destroying native waters because you could not take care of him or her."


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Captain America! dundundun!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

the fact that snakeheads are illegal and that they have that reputation as vicious fish will make them highly in demand.....im sure many people improperly house fish like these because they can get a hold of them quite often....they always sell out at a lfs near my house when available and im pretty sure that most of those buyers out there dont have 300+ gall tanks too keep them...it sucks but you really cant do anything about it....


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

and im not talking about dwarf snakheads


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Look guys I know alot of you see my snakehead and want such a beast. Thats probably why you got into piranhas in the first place. You wanted to see some domestic violence in your tank. I know some of you feel let down by your piranhas and are looking for something that is really aggressive and out of control. So I post up some pics and vids on my Red and now I see everybody is interested in getting some. Well let me tell you you this is not something you get just because you feel like it at the time. I was ending my piranha addiction and looking for one fish to keep. I came across my Red and I am satisfied with her. But I got her when she was big and helped train her to go after food. But not all Reds are going to be like her but most are that aggressive. But I did not go into this blindly. I have a mentor for snakeheads who has been in them for over 20 years and keeps a variety of them and breeds them as well. So I perfectly knew the capiblities of this fish.
> 
> With that said I see threads stating "I got a new Red Line snakehead can I get some info", "I am going to stick snakeheads with gars" and so forth. Look a Red Line snakehead is not going to like any tank mates period. They get big and they get big fast. Most hobbiest can not afford a tank for a Red Line Snakehead so why are all of you getting them? Can you actually afford a 10ft long tank by 4ft wide? Hell I am actually going to have to build one. I dont got $10,000 to buy a tank like that. Besides the point a tank like that for 1 fish? Come on.
> 
> ...


 VERY well put and extremely good advice, it's a shame that many ppl will ignore it







but at least this message will help some hobbyists realize that they were about to get in way over their heads. Nice post man









Mark


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Great advice, snakeheads need a disclaimer... a real beast, but not something that should be kept by beginners.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice post SMTT









I personally believe you should know about any living thing you buy, but it is even more important for things like snakeheads.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Captain America! dundundun!










HAHHAHHAAHHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Also agree, good post. Because of your strong interest hopefully young future enthusiasts will take heed (....but what about the ones that can't read?....














) Let us know when you start construction!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

very well put SMTT


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lets see some vids!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Good advice and nice post


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I got one so that I can have the experience of owning one......you only live once.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> I got one so that I can have the experience of owning one......you only live once.


 yeah its 30" as of now and currently living in a 1g milk jug


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> yeah its 30" as of now and currently living in a 1g milk jug


lmao :laugh:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > I got one so that I can have the experience of owning one......you only live once.
> ...


 didnt you listen to what Judazz said man. if you have a problem and want to make a smug remark message me on AOL and stop trying to provoke me.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I strongly agree with everything! This is unacceptable and should be stopped to avoid anymore bans for these fishes, or future fishes!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i have something even more important to post here. BDKING why did you change your name?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> i have something even more important to post here. BDKING why did you change your name?


 its an ego thing


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Sincerely

We have found an alternative to releasing your Snakeheads into native waters.

For any reason if anyone cannot house these wonderful morsels,

I urge them to please take them us and we shall take you to experience wonderful delicacy.

We offer 2 signature techniques:

Watercress Soup with Snakehead and Duck Gizzard 

Steamed Snakehead In Chaozhou Style  (2 optioned recipes)

No Names, just delicious enjoyment.

Sincerely,
PanWok Seafood Restaurant


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

pantast1c said:


> Steamed Snakehead In Chaozhou Style  (2 optioned recipes)


edit: None of the pic are snakeheads...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> I got one so that I can have the experience of owning one......you only live once.


 And sadly so does that fish, and your making its life miserable if you keep it in a small ass tank!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how do u guys no he is gunna keep it in a small tank for life,,? just f*cking stop bashing shred guys i bet Show me. didnt keep his in a 200 its whole life.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wise words, SMTT - great post









Too bad you already started the hype with pics and video's of your monster. Let's just hope people take this advice into consideration before jumping into snakehead adventure headfirst, and crash land some months later....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> how do u guys no he is gunna keep it in a small tank for life,,? just f*cking stop bashing shred guys i bet Show me. didnt keep his in a 200 its whole life.


Cause Shred's a tool and says he gets a new monster fish every other day and doesnt listen to anyones advise on what he should keep it in. Now quit crying


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

So its settled, everyone will keep bashing Shred.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> So its settled, everyone will keep bashing Shred.


I guess so lol


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice post but i truly doubt it will keep the idiots from Buying one and putting it in a 55g or smaller. No matter how much we tell em no too they are still gonna abuse these fish and i believe a ban should be put on them for that reason. I bothers me to see fish mistreated like that and if a ban is what it takes then so be it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah but there is always ways to get them even if they are banned.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> how do u guys no he is gunna keep it in a small tank for life,,? just f*cking stop bashing shred guys i bet Show me. didnt keep his in a 200 its whole life.


 Damn right timmy !


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Kory said:


> yeah but there is always ways to get them even if they are banned.


 Yeah if someone really wants one they will get it but a ban will stop someone from just casually picking one up at most LFS


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah true


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and a guy who wants one bad enough to go thru the hassle of getting a banned fish is likely going to make sure its properly housed because he'll have done some research on the fish


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> and a guy who wants one bad enough to go thru the hassle of getting a banned fish is likely going to make sure its properly housed because he'll have done some research on the fish


 Exactlly my point. I have no problem with ppl who are prepared having one. It just irritates me when some kid goes to the LFS and get somthing that gonna get huge and buys a 10 gallon aquarium (at the same time no less CYCLE!!) for it. Ive seen it happen many times and if the non cycled tank and probably poor filtration dont kill it it will most likely end up in a nearby river or down the toilet when it gets too big.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Give me a break. who are you guys, the f*cking Fish Police? Damn, why do you care what size tank he keeps that fish in? Let it go!

Exactlly my point. I have no problem with ppl who are prepared having one. It just irritates me when some kid goes to the LFS and get somthing that gonna get huge and buys a 10 gallon aquarium (at the same time no less CYCLE!!) for it

On this one who really gives a sh*t what irritates you? Do you think Shred or i or anyone else cares? Heres your answer. NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Give me a break. who are you guys, the f*cking Fish Police? Damn, why do you care what size tank he keeps that fish in? Let it go!
> 
> Exactlly my point. I have no problem with ppl who are prepared having one. It just irritates me when some kid goes to the LFS and get somthing that gonna get huge and buys a 10 gallon aquarium (at the same time no less CYCLE!!) for it
> 
> On this one who really gives a sh*t what irritates you? Do you think Shred or i or anyone else cares? Heres your answer. NOOOOOOOO!


Well, that's your opinion, and what you quoted is his...

"Hobbyists" that impulse buy (or even worse, buy a fish because of a temporary hype), and don't give a damn about their fish's well-being, shouldn't start whining when they don't get a lot of sympathy, or advice (especially when they start kicking and screaming after loosing a fish...)

Most people here care about their fish: if you don't, then don't, your choice.
Has nothing to do with being the "f*cking Fish Police" - it's a matter of being a responsible fish keeper, and luckily, the majority here is just that...

You or Shred might not give a damn - but don't speak for the rest...


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Never said i didnt care! Don't read into it for your own sake!

I do care for my fish, But what is getting on peoples case going to solve?Nothing thats what.

You think taking them out of there natural enviroment which could be huge rivers,etc and putting them in a 100 or so gallon tank is ok? For our own amusement, Give me a break dude and please wake up!!!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Please donate to PanWok Seafood Restaurant.

~Thank you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> But what is getting on peoples case going to solve?Nothing thats what.


 Well, in Shred's case he asked for opinions/advice about a many different species of large fish in the last weeks, and if someone gave him the proper advice, he either ignored it or gave some stupid-ass response - what's the point in asking advice then? How hard to grasp is it that if you can't provide the proper care for a certain species of fish, better not get it (basically, that was all people told him)?
He asked for (honest) opinions, and got it: if you can't handle it, don't ask about it in the first place, and just do whatever you like without bothering other people with it...

As far as taking fish out of their natural habitat and cramming them into small tanks goes: those fish are already out of the wild, what are you going to do about it? Those fish certainly did not ask for that, so if anyone decides to keep them, the least they can do is providing them a proper home (and if that's impossible, don't get them at all).
I know that by buying wildcaught fish, I'm part of the problem as well (buying them will only keep the demand intact), but what do you expect: buy such a fish and return it to the wild? Let it rot in some holding tank in an lfs? After reading your comment about this, I assume you only buy tankraised fish (if not, you're as much a part of the problem as I am.......)
I keep fish that I like, so if I see one in a pet store and have the means/equipment to take care of it properly, I'll buy it, wildcaught or not. That fish is better off in a tank that is spaceous, well maintained and is fed properly. Now would that also be the case if it remained at the lfs, or was bought by someone and crammed into too small a tank?


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Agreed, I know there are people that dont take proper care of there fish and stuff an Arowana is a 100 gallon or so and just stupid stuff like this, but really we who care for our fish really cant do anything about it,Yes it is very sad and i dont like it either,Trust me!

Yes, I am also guilty and part of the problem. i also buy fish i like if they are wild or cative.


----------

